
Erlang By Example - foemmel
http://www.pragprog.com/screencasts/v-kserl/erlang-by-example
======
icey
I'm not sure how I feel about paying for screencasts. I trust the pragprogs
and all, but I think I'll wait until I hear some reviews.

~~~
ambition
I still prefer books, papers and articles. Much faster for information
transfer.

Pragprog seems to position screencasts as being like sitting next to an
experienced programmer. I don't think it's true. I don't think there's a good
substitute for actually working with someone smarter than you.

------
jfarmer
Yeah, I dunno. I'm down with Erlang but I like examples that I can copy and
paste.

